# What verses would you like to die to?



## jason d (Aug 13, 2009)

Saints,

To get straight to the point, my grandpa is on his deathbed, today or tomorrow are most likely his last. My parents are at his deathbed and have requested Scriptures to read to him to bring him comfort.

I suggested the following:
Job19:23-27; Ps73; John6:22-59; 11:1-4,17-27; 1Cor15:1-28;35-58; Rev20:11-15, 21-22:1-5

What do you suggest?


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 13, 2009)

I'd also add portions of Psalm 18 and the entirety of Psalm 23.

And I'm sorry for your loss.  Based on the fact that you want encouraging Scripture, I assume he is saved?


----------



## Zenas (Aug 13, 2009)

Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of His saints.


----------



## jason d (Aug 13, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Based on the fact that you want encouraging Scripture, I assume he is saved?



yes, this is our assumption as well. thank you. keep 'em coming


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 13, 2009)

The Job passage was the first that came to my mind, followed by Lamentations 3:22-25. May your family be greatly comforted in this difficult time ...


----------



## Confessor (Aug 13, 2009)

Zenas said:


> Precious in the sight of the Lord is the death of His saints.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 13, 2009)

Brother, I feel for you.

When my father-in-law was in his last hours (we were extremely close) he asked me to read Psalm 46 to him. We read that psalm several times and also sang 'A Mighty Fortress is Our God'. That is a precious memory. (No, we didn't sing that song.)


----------



## Michael (Aug 13, 2009)

Psalm 116. Praying brother...


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 13, 2009)

I believe John Knox asked his (young) wife to read John chapter 17 to him, when he was dying.


----------



## Idelette (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandfather......I'm sure this is a bittersweet time for you all! I'm glad to hear that he is indeed a believer and will be with the Lord! I'm praying for you and your family....and if it were I, I would be grateful to hear Psalm 42!


----------



## christiana (Aug 13, 2009)

I love J. Gresham Machen's last words, "I'm so thankful for the active obedience of Christ! No hope without it"; knowing how very much hope there is in His obedience is most comforting! Its about what He did, not what we do!
At such a time we need reinforcement of that fact, that He has already done it all for us who are His very own! I anticipate a joyful transition into that Celestial Gate where the shining ones will accompany me to His very presence!


----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2009)

Not to be rude, but Machen was thankful for Christ's _active_ obedience. It was the righteousness of Christ in fulfilling the law on his behalf that Machen was thankful for.

Psalm 116 has been mentioned. I  that. I also would love Romans 8, Psalm 130, Psalm 32, and John 14 read to me. 1 Cor. 15 should be assumed reading along with 1 Thes. 4:13-18.

BTW  for your family.


----------



## he beholds (Aug 13, 2009)

Psalm 92:b "He is my Rock and there is no unrighteousness in Him."


----------



## jason d (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for the Scripture references all... please KEEP 'EM COMIN'!


----------



## Berean (Aug 15, 2009)

Rev. 14:13 (NASB)

And I heard a voice from heaven, saying, "Write, 'Blessed are the dead who die in the Lord from now on!'" "Yes," says the Spirit, "so that they may rest from their labors, for their deeds follow with them."

Psalm 71:5 (NIV)

For you have been my hope, O Sovereign LORD, my confidence since my youth.


----------



## Repre5entYHWH (Aug 15, 2009)

John Quade had Psalm 16 read at his funeral 



> I have set the LORD always before me; because he is at my right hand, I shall not be shaken. Therefore my heart is glad, and my whole being rejoices; my flesh also dwells secure. For you will not abandon my soul to Sheol, or let your holy one see corruption. You make known to me the path of life; in your presence there is fullness of joy; at your right hand are pleasures forevermore.
> (Psalms 16:8-11 ESV)


----------

